# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Ebay - American flag mandolin

## jim simpson

saw this listing:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gibson-Flag...53.m1438.l2649

NFI, Flatiron A model, seems cool as it was a factory job, not perfect so not sure of pricing on this one.

----------


## slimt

That price for the paint job.  Nope.

----------


## rickbella

Gibson has lost its rudder.

----------


## luthier88

> Gibson has lost its rudder.


At least they dumped the ballast.

----------


## brunello97

No opinion on the price, but I kind of like it.

Mick

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Simon DS

I don’t care much for flags generally, but I do think this Gibson is beautiful!

----------


## HonketyHank

I am not attracted to this mandolin at all, but a couple years ago there was a special Weber A (I think it was an Absaroka) with Stars and Stripes treatment that really tugged at me. Considerably cheaper than this Gibson and probably sounded a lot better, too. [full disclosure, I definitely have a Weber bias] I was happy to see that one go before I caved in.

----------


## Tom C

The Red and white stripes are reversed. I wouldn't feel right dis-"playing" an incorrect flag.

----------


## brunello97

> The Red and white stripes are reversed. I wouldn't feel right dis-"playing" an incorrect flag.


Right you are, Tom.  Good eye on that.  I subconsciously thought something was off, which is perhaps why it caught my eye.

Did a little homework and it seems only one version of the flag had a "red stripe" pass beneath the blue field of stars as it does on the mandolin.

And that was the "Star Spangled Banner" itself with 15 stars.

Of course the mandolin isn't a faithful reproduction of the SSB either....

Mick

----------


## MediumMando5722

I bet the guy who came into my store with a flag license plate frame, bug guard, hood decal, air freshener, steering wheel cover, seat covers, and windshield decal on his Jeep would buy that.

----------


## mtucker

Looks like whoever layed out the lines got the position and scale wrong on the stripes hence, the blunder. I assume they did several of them, and should have been corrected after seeing the first one.

----------

